# Tall background plant for low light tank



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking for suggestions for an undemanding, tall background plant for a low-tech 36 gallon (no CO2). 

I had various hygros in the background of my tank but once the tank ran out of CO2 from the substrate, they've pretty much stopped growing and died off ): I also have crypt balansae but it's not growing very tall in my tank. I'd love something that's tall enough to almost drape over the surface of the tank (I think my tank is 18" tall). I also use Excel so vals are out. Would love to hear some ideas


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I use excel and my vals are doing great. They need time to acclimate. Dose at about half the dosage the first few weeks then go to full on, the vals might get stunted or grow slow at first but once they acclimate you will be fine.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Try root tabs for the balansae and mine didn't take off until I started dosing GH booster. I was always taught so cal water is hard but apparently it isn't hard enough!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Cryptocoryne Spiralis. I have a handful of rhizomes available, they'll fill in the background pretty nicely!

-Gordon


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey FriendsnotFood,

I think that it is important for you to know that CO2 neither hangs out in the substrate, nor do plants perform carbon fixation by uptaking carbon from the root system via the substrate. Almost all carbon is taken in by the plant through it's leaves and stems. Likely, your hygros leeched all the nutrients (mostly iron and micronutrients) in the substrate where their roots are/were. The only way to replace that is by replacing your substrate, or by using the regular addition of root tabs to supplement the substrate.

If I were you, I would replace at least some of your current substrate with something cheap and available. Drain out the water, take out all your current substrate, and lay down a nice layer of plain kitty litter or laterite and cover that layer up with most of your current substrate. Or, you could replace your substrate all together with an Eco Complete or AquaSoil.

I would try Amazon Swords, but perhaps some of the smaller variety for your background. Otherwise, anachris gets nice and tall and will drape. Giant hairgrass will do the same. Bacopa Carolina may do well if you can buy it fairly long already. Sagittaria should be fine too, and would look like Vals.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Kathyy, I always thought SoCal water was super hard too! And it is, at my work. But at my house my gH is 8, but that's still plenty hard, right? Maybe I should toss some Seachem Equilibrium in there every once in a while.

Crazy, fair enough on the CO2, I just assumed it was CO2 from the substrate because of the whole theory behind dirt tanks, that CO2 comes from decaying organics in the soil. So I just assumed that was the case for Aquasoil as well, and that's why my tank was growing like crazy for the first few months and then basically ground to a complete halt even though I add tons of ferts. I've jammed the substrate full of so many root tabs in the past few months that I think I ruined my water quality ): 

Has anyone tried aponogetons for background plants? Are some easier than others or will none of them get big enough without CO2?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

My Sunset Hygro and Wisteria is going bonkers in my non-CO2 tank with medium-low lighting and ferts about every other week.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

How long has your tank been running Nubster? And what's your substrate?


----------



## pandesol (Feb 6, 2012)

Check out Aponogeton Longiplumosus. They are growing great in my low-tech tank. You can get an idea of growth rate by the following pics which are taken 17 days apart. My tank is Eco Complete substrate, no CO2, no fertz (except Rootmedic in the substrate) and low light (about 30 PAR 1/2 way deep). Tank depth is 24 inches so the plants are currently measuring about 40 inches. Thing is, the low light conditions makes for a long stem like length before the actual leaf branches out in the top 1/3 of the water column. The leaves you see are from 2 separate plants. Vals (right side) would be another good option.
Pic taken 3/2








Pic taken 3/19


----------

